# club select confirmation



## pgnewarkboy (May 31, 2013)

I recently completed my first club select reservation. The club select web site lists the confirmation number etc. The DRI site does not list the confirmation. Problem?


----------



## csalter2 (May 31, 2013)

*Should be okay*



pgnewarkboy said:


> I recently completed my first club select reservation. The club select web site lists the confirmation number etc. The DRI site does not list the confirmation. Problem?



There should not be a problem. You should get a confirmation via email. Also, check to see if on the DRI website if the points are already subtracted. That is another indicator that all is well. 

You should receive another email from DRI by Monday.If not, then on Tuesday check with them to be sure.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 1, 2013)

I've noticed the same thing.  The points don't get deducted for a while.  Must be some kind of manual adjustment. I don't think it ever showed up on the DRI Reservations.


----------

